

Did Facebook’s purchase of FriendFeed comply with FriendFeed’s privacy policy? - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/09/check_your_privacy.html?ana=from_rss

======
mahmud
_Most observers pegged the recent acquisition by FriendFeed of Facebook and by
Mint of Intuit as at least partially – if not totally – driven by FriendFeed’s
and Mint’s user base._

Not FriendFeed! It was a technical and people acquisition. Facebook has more
users than most nations.

------
danielrhodes
Privacy policies are really just there to make people feel good. They aren't
legally binding or enforceable. Neither are most Terms of Service. The second
you start analyzing that stuff, you'll find tons of holes.

------
abalashov
If it weren't a real question brought up by litigants, I'd say it's a very
Stephen Colbert kind of inquiry...

